# No Oil Engine



## danderso (Oct 14, 2008)

So we're swapping a 2.0l 16v and it is completely dry(no fluids) and I don't want to end up seizing the engine the first time running it. What is the proper way to get oil into the engine and circulating it without starting the engine? 

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

fill it up with oil and fresh filter, pull the spark plug wires and crank the engine for 5-10 seconds, should prime it :thumbup:


----------



## danderso (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks man! 
:beer:


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

pull the fuel pump fuse while your at it too...


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Pull the Fuse for Fuel Pump and crank a few times...it will get the oil flowing throughout the engine


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

Take off the timing belt and spin the int shaft pully with a drill or impact. That'll spin the oil pump and get oil pressure built up. That way the crank wont bang around on dry bearings while the motor "primes" :thumbup:


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

nick526 said:


> Take off the timing belt and spin the int shaft pully with a drill or impact. That'll spin the oil pump and get oil pressure built up. That way the crank wont bang around on dry bearings while the motor "primes" :thumbup:


 Then you have to reset timing


----------



## danderso (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! We will be turning the engine over this weekend! Very excited!


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

EuroSportChicago said:


> Then you have to reset timing


not necessarily. just don't let the belt move off the cam or crank


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

nick526 said:


> not necessarily. just don't let the belt move off the cam or crank


nick526

*Take off the timing belt a*nd spin the int shaft pully with a drill or impact. That'll spin the oil pump and get oil pressure built up. That way the crank wont bang around on dry bearings while the motor "primes"


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

you can take it off the int shaft sprocket without taking it off the cam or crank


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

EuroSportChicago said:


> nick526
> 
> *Take off the timing belt a*nd spin the int shaft pully with a drill or impact. That'll spin the oil pump and get oil pressure built up. That way the crank wont bang around on dry bearings while the motor "primes"


I agree sir :facepalm:


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Deadzero2005 said:


> I agree sir :facepalm:


good man :beer: lol


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

I always prime new motors by pulling the fuel pump fuse or injector harness plug, pulling the spark plugs (no compression, no pressure on the bearings) and cranking it over. The starter, with no compression can spin most engines to 2000-2500rpm enough to build oil pressure.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

nick526 said:


> Take off the timing belt and spin the int shaft pully with a drill or impact. That'll spin the oil pump and get oil pressure built up. That way the crank wont bang around on dry bearings while the motor "primes" :thumbup:



Just do this, if your worried its worth the extra effort:thumbup:


----------

